# Sick Roo



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

My flock has dry pox and all seemed fine. (it's been 3 weeks since 1st signs). Some of them are free of spots now and combs are once again bright red. yesterday I noticed one of my dominecker roosters sitting out in the rain. I went to pick him up and he was limping. I checked for bumble foot, etc and there are no visible injuries. My dominant blue maran rooster has been being very aggressive towards my other 2 roosters so I think he beat him up. I did notice a sweet, but stinky smell on him though so I was thinking maybe canker... 
I brought him in and he is eating/drinking, though not much. I put poultry cell vitamins in his water, and vetericyn on his pox spots. He is very weak and not seeming to get much better. Also, the smell has gone away. Suggestions? I am very new to keeping chickens and at a loss.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're not doing bad for being new on looking at all the obvious things. 

There is a possibility he got his butt handed to him by the other roo. Try dissolving a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water to see if he perks up. If he's in pain and lost a battle it might be the problem.

I would do a really good hands on exam of him though. Check everywhere for any open wounds. Under his wings, under his tail. Hidden areas. That sick sweet smell is disturbing because it implies rot. Gangrene type rot.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> You're not doing bad for being new on looking at all the obvious things.
> 
> There is a possibility he got his butt handed to him by the other roo. Try dissolving a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water to see if he perks up. If he's in pain and lost a battle it might be the problem.
> 
> I would do a really good hands on exam of him though. Check everywhere for any open wounds. Under his wings, under his tail. Hidden areas. That sick sweet smell is disturbing because it implies rot. Gangrene type rot.


Thank you. I think that you are right about him getting his butt handed to him. Poor fella. 
I will try the aspirin trick! Thank you so much!
I have wanted chickens for 20 years but timing was always bad so I did a lot of reading about them for a looonnngggg time before finally getting them this past April. I thought that I was prepared, but man oh man, I learn more about them every day! 
I did another once over on him and I still didn't find anything. And the smell is gone now too. Maybe it was from the hanging cabbage in the yard getting wet & dripping on him?🤷‍♀️.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Look chickens know how to hide things. Believe me I have seen my fair share of things most had to get put down with the crazy things. So my advice is go through his feathers for any wounds or bald spots could be a indicator of a wound. Check his cloaca for wounds under any feathers and if so clean them straight away. I lost my chicken to fly strike before and her wound was just above her cloaca. I tell you she smelled horrible would be a understatement. She had maggots in her wound. You see she ran away and then returned so I guess it wasn't my fault. But I'd hate that to happen to your roo. Does he have a name?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, I laughed at the cabbage comment. Good thing I didn't have coffee in my mouth. 

Trust me, each and everyone of us who have chickens for more than eggs or meat learn something new constantly with them. 

I remember when @Chick named small fri had her issues. She disappeared for a while. I think she was mad at me. But she's learned a lot and has done very well. Another would be @Hania41806. Even though they're young they're good with their feathered ones.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

Chick named small fri said:


> Look chickens know how to hide things. Believe me I have seen my fair share of things most had to get put down with the crazy things. So my advice is go through his feathers for any wounds or bald spots could be a indicator of a wound. Check his cloaca for wounds under any feathers and if so clean them straight away. I lost my chicken to fly strike before and her wound was just above her cloaca. I tell you she smelled horrible would be a understatement. She had maggots in her wound. You see she ran away and then returned so I guess it wasn't my fault. But I'd hate that to happen to your roo. Does he have a name?


I am sorry for your loss. Yes, his name is Dillon, formerly known as Daisy. I have checked him over twice and can find nothing. I am going to check him over again this morning. He doesn't smell anymore so I think the smell was something on his feathers. He is not improving though so I am really getting more worried. going to get some aspirin this morning before work as others have suggested.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Sorry, I laughed at the cabbage comment. Good thing I didn't have coffee in my mouth.
> 
> Trust me, each and everyone of us who have chickens for more than eggs or meat learn something new constantly with them.
> 
> I remember when @Chick named small fri had her issues. She disappeared for a while. I think she was mad at me. But she's learned a lot and has done very well. Another would be @Hania41806. Even though they're young they're good with their feathered ones.


I am glad that I could make you laugh. 😅. I appreciate all of the comments, for sure! My mind has been racing with all of the "what should I do's" and y'all have helped me be calmer and think. Thank you for a great forum!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You've done all you can do at this point until you have something else to give you a hint what is going on with him. Thinking and observing is important. Many times I stood back and just watched when one was off. Most times it was a temporary thing and they righted themselves. 

Have you checked for mites? They can lay them low if they have a heavy load of them.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> You've done all you can do at this point until you have something else to give you a hint what is going on with him. Thinking and observing is important. Many times I stood back and just watched when one was off. Most times it was a temporary thing and they righted themselves.
> 
> Have you checked for mites? They can lay them low if they have a heavy load of them.


Thank you. My husband just texted me at work and said that he was perking up a bit. I checked for mite's first thing. I probably drive my poor girls crazy checking them weekly for mites!😂. (I am in FL so it's hot and damp so mites are a big concern for me).


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)




----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

Nixchicks said:


> View attachment 45001


Here is Dillon last night getting loved on by me & his mini schnauzer "brother " Piper. 😅


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is Dillon a people bird normally? At least you can let Piper and Dillon hang out. No chance with my Goldendoodle, Maisey. 

I'm in S. AL so I know what you're going through as far as the weather. It's tough trying to keep them comfortable this time of year.

His comb is nice and red. That's one of those things that begin to pale if something truly serious is going on. You might have to come up with a solution for the rooster issues. He got pounded this time. No big harm but it could escalate.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Well I live in southern Maryland, so I got to be careful with heat and humidity and my coop keeps flooding we need to add a drain.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Is Dillon a people bird normally? At least you can let Piper and Dillon hang out. No chance with my Goldendoodle, Maisey.
> 
> I'm in S. AL so I know what you're going through as far as the weather. It's tough trying to keep them comfortable this time of year.
> 
> His comb is nice and red. That's one of those things that begin to pale if something truly serious is going on. You might have to come up with a solution for the rooster issues. He got pounded this time. No big harm but it could escalate.


He is a people rooster. I ended up with 2 dominecker roosters and both are the sweetest ever! They come running every time that I go outside. I was so sad when I realized that they were not hens. The big roo, Sapphire, a blue cuckoo maran is beautiful, but I am actively looking for a new home for him. It makes me sad because he was so tiny and sick with pasty butt when I got him and I nursed him back to health. But he is just so much bigger and so aggressive towards the other 2 roosters. My flock is not big enough for 3 roosters. It's really not even big enough for 2 ... yet.😜


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chick named small fri said:


> Well I live in southern Maryland, so I got to be careful with heat and humidity and my coop keeps flooding we need to add a drain.


Still dealing with those issues? I had some with my one pen flooding and would dig a trench. Then a lightbulb went off on how to deal with it. I lowered the ground in front of both pens with the tractor. No more flooding issues.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nixchicks said:


> He is a people rooster. I ended up with 2 dominecker roosters and both are the sweetest ever! They come running every time that I go outside. I was so sad when I realized that they were not hens. The big roo, Sapphire, a blue cuckoo maran is beautiful, but I am actively looking for a new home for him. It makes me sad because he was so tiny and sick with pasty butt when I got him and I nursed him back to health. But he is just so much bigger and so aggressive towards the other 2 roosters. My flock is not big enough for 3 roosters. It's really not even big enough for 2 ... yet.😜


It's called chicken math. Somehow more and more birds keep appearing in the flock. So many said "this is it, no more" and then turned around and telling us about their new additions. 

Can you pen the Cuckoo Maran up to keep him away from the other two?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> It's called chicken math. Somehow more and more birds keep appearing in the flock. So many said "this is it, no more" and then turned around and telling us about their new additions.


Not me, NEVAH!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@Nixchicks, @dawg53 is not being truthful.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Still dealing with those issues? I had some with my one pen flooding and would dig a trench. Then a lightbulb went off on how to deal with it. I lowered the ground in front of both pens with the tractor. No more flooding issues.


Well I do but in the huge storms we get everything floods into the trench. I can't remember why my dad put it on the slop side of the pen. But I think that's the problem, we are planning to build a barn for the goats and chickens and redoing the fence. Hopefully that will solve the issue.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> It's called chicken math. Somehow more and more birds keep appearing in the flock. So many said "this is it, no more" and then turned around and telling us about their new additions.
> 
> Can you pen the Cuckoo Maran up to keep him away from the other two?


You are so right!!!😂. Chicken math is a real thing. When I went to get my chicks I told my husband that I was getting 6, Max! The next morning, somehow there were 16 in the brooder!🤷‍♀️😂
I am going to keep Sapphire in the run if he hasn't gone to a new home when I put Dillon back outside (providing he improves enough)
He is eating more but still will not stand up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chick named small fri said:


> Well I do but in the huge storms we get everything floods into the trench. I can't remember why my dad put it on the slop side of the pen. But I think that's the problem, we are planning to build a barn for the goats and chickens and redoing the fence. Hopefully that will solve the issue.


I hope you get it done. It's such a headache dealing with the excess water.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nixchicks said:


> You are so right!!!😂. Chicken math is a real thing. When I went to get my chicks I told my husband that I was getting 6, Max! The next morning, somehow there were 16 in the brooder!🤷‍♀️😂
> I am going to keep Sapphire in the run if he hasn't gone to a new home when I put Dillon back outside (providing he improves enough)
> He is eating more but still will not stand up.


Is he still on the aspirin? 

Check his legs to see if one is hotter than the other. Look for any swelling. 

And just to add to your headaches when you put him back. No one in the flock is going to welcome him back. You're going to have to do a reintroduction. Make him a safe area where they can see and hear him. And keep him in there for a couple days to a week. Then let him back in with them but be ready to yank him back out.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Is he still on the aspirin?
> 
> Check his legs to see if one is hotter than the other. Look for any swelling.
> 
> And just to add to your headaches when you put him back. No one in the flock is going to welcome him back. You're going to have to do a reintroduction. Make him a safe area where they can see and hear him. And keep him in there for a couple days to a week. Then let him back in with them but be ready to yank him back out.


oh my! Thank you, I hadn't thought of that!!! his legs are really warm and one does seem a little bigger than the other. What would that mean?


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

Nixchicks said:


> oh my! Thank you, I hadn't thought of that!!! his legs are really warm and one does seem a little bigger than the other. What would that mean?


And yes, I am still giving him the aspirin water. But I am having to give it to him with a syringe because he isn't drinking much.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try adding some unsweetened Kool Aid, that might get him drinking more. 

I am concerned though, he should be up moving a bit more. Depression can hit them too. Is there anyway to give him a friend to hang with?

The easiest way to check for heat in an area of a leg is to hold both legs in the same place. If there's swelling it just means he sprained something and will need time to heal.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Try adding some unsweetened Kool Aid, that might get him drinking more.
> 
> I am concerned though, he should be up moving a bit more. Depression can hit them too. Is there anyway to give him a friend to hang with?
> 
> The easiest way to check for heat in an area of a leg is to hold both legs in the same place. If there's swelling it just means he sprained something and will need time to heal.


The one leg is a bit swollen and warmer than the other. We had to do a "butt bath" this morning and I also gave him 125 mg of amoxicillin this morning. He has actually perked up a tad since then, I think. Maybe it's just wishful thinking though. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not a big proponent for using antibiotics when there isn't a clear reason for them. So use them cautiously. 

Can you bring him a friend in? Did he get along with the other less aggressive roo? Did he have a girl that seemed to be OK with him? At this point, I'd like to see his reaction when he sees another of his flock.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I'm not a big proponent for using antibiotics when there isn't a clear reason for them. So use them cautiously.
> 
> Can you bring him a friend in? Did he get along with the other less aggressive roo? Did he have a girl that seemed to be OK with him? At this point, I'd like to see his reaction when he sees another of his flock.


I agree with the antibiotic statement. It's kind of a last ditch effort, I guess. With no real improvement since Wednesday and him still refusing to stand up, my thinking was maybe infection in the swollen leg. 🤷‍♀️. 
I talked to my daughter (a Pharmacist) about what antibiotic would be a good "basic " one to try. She suggested Amoxicillin at 125mg 2x a day for a few days. My background is in pharmaceutical manufacturing and 3 of my 4 daughters are in the medical field, so I know that your concerns over antibiotic use are very valid. Resistance to overly used antibiotics is real. 
We have been bringing my other dominecker roo, Dustin, in some. (He is even more of a people rooster than Dustin) As well as a little leghorn hen. He seems unconcerned with them and they steer clear of him. (though they are a little vocal with clucking and so forth when they come in.). 
I guess at this point it's a waiting game. I do feel like the clock is ticking though.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

Nixchicks said:


> I agree with the antibiotic statement. It's kind of a last ditch effort, I guess. With no real improvement since Wednesday and him still refusing to stand up, my thinking was maybe infection in the swollen leg. 🤷‍♀️.
> I talked to my daughter (a Pharmacist) about what antibiotic would be a good "basic " one to try. She suggested Amoxicillin at 125mg 2x a day for a few days. My background is in pharmaceutical manufacturing and 3 of my 4 daughters are in the medical field, so I know that your concerns over antibiotic use are very valid. Resistance to overly used antibiotics is real.
> We have been bringing my other dominecker roo, Dustin, in some. (He is even more of a people rooster than Dustin) As well as a little leghorn hen. He seems unconcerned with them and they steer clear of him. (though they are a little vocal with clucking and so forth when they come in.).
> I guess at this point it's a waiting game. I do feel like the clock is ticking though.


*** Dillon is the sick roo, Dustin is the healthy one. I wrote Dustin in the above statement for both of them. I am still calling them Daisy & Daffodil half the time because that was their names until they started crowing!lol! They probably have an identity crisis!🤦🏼‍♀️🤷‍♀️😂


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm glad you understand my hesitancy about the antibiotics. Just like us humans they can mess up his GI tract so be watching for it. 

I don't like that he didn't perk up when you brought the others in. How about taking him outside?


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I'm glad you understand my hesitancy about the antibiotics. Just like us humans they can mess up his GI tract so be watching for it.
> 
> I don't like that he didn't perk up when you brought the others in. How about taking him outside?


I know. I just told my husband that maybe we should take him out in the sunshine for a bit, but sit with him. (Great minds think alike.)😂. One positive note, is that I put a little icecube in his water and he started drinking a lot more! He pecks at the ice then drinks a little more. He is sleeping so much though. He wakes up and drinks/eats a little (while still laying down) then Right back to sleep. it's like he can't keep his eyes open. 💔


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would take him out. Depression is a big thing with these guys when so much changes so quickly. You won't know if it means anything to him at all until you do.

If you don't think he's eating enough you can mix some of his food in water to see if he's tempted to eat more. Or any kind of wet food that is tempting, oatmeal, cooked rice.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

Nixchicks said:


> I know. I just told my husband that maybe we should take him out in the sunshine for a bit, but sit with him. (Great minds think alike.)😂. One positive note, is that I put a little icecube in his water and he started drinking a lot more! He pecks at the ice then drinks a little more. He is sleeping so much though. He wakes up and drinks/eats a little (while still laying down) then Right back to sleep. it's like he can't keep his eyes open. 💔





robin416 said:


> I would take him out. Depression is a big thing with these guys when so much changes so quickly. You won't know if it means anything to him at all until you do.
> 
> If you don't think he's eating enough you can mix some of his food in water to see if he's tempted to eat more. Or any kind of wet food that is tempting, oatmeal, cooked rice.


I agree! It's raining here so we were waiting for it to stop before we take him out. 3 of the flock have spent time with him inside today so far. I scrambled up an egg for him earlier and he ate about half of it right away, which did my heart good. I am going to cook him another one later this evening. Thank you so much for all of the advice and suggestions. It really has helped me a lot!❤


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Everyone of us has been there. And this throwing the kitchen sink at them until they feel better or succumb is part of the whole experience. I wish there was more indications when they get like your guy. There isn't. All we can do is try carefully.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

Dillon came in to see Dustin and he put on his chicken hat to cheer him up!😂. Dustin was not really impressed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm really puzzled about what is going on with Dustin. From the pic it looks like his eye is nice and round, not droopy looking. Is his comb still bright red? 

I would really work at taking him and his cage outdoors as soon as the rain lets up.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I'm really puzzled about what is going on with Dustin. From the pic it looks like his eye is nice and round, not droopy looking. Is his comb still bright red?
> 
> I would really work at taking him and his cage outdoors as soon as the rain lets up.


Yes. I am stumped as well. It's still raining so he will have to wait until tomorrow for his field trip, but now his face has gotten a little bit pale. But he is starting to drink more. (I put an ice cube in his hen drench water and he loves pecking at it and it then encourages him to take big drinks) 
I am still holding out hope but each day that he doesn't stand up makes me more and more concerned.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you check him for any unusual swelling on his body? I just don't know anymore. He should be trying to be up even with an injured leg. 

I wonder if the other roo sensed something wasn't right with him and that's the reason for the serious beat down. 

What about his droppings?


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Can you check him for any unusual swelling on his body? I just don't know anymore. He should be trying to be up even with an injured leg.
> 
> I wonder if the other roo sensed something wasn't right with him and that's the reason for the serious beat down.
> 
> What about his droppings?


I have been checking him over every morning pretty throughly and nothing seems off, other than the one leg being slightly swollen. He was looking better this morning. He was sitting up taller and "talking " just a little bit. He drank a bunch of electrolyte water but only ate a little bit of his scrambled egg and even less feed. he did eat a few blueberries though. I took his whole cage outside in the shade this morning and all of the other chickens were all around him. which he seemed to enjoy. I did run some cool (not cold) water on his legs when I was giving him his butt bath. (thinking it might help with swelling). We tried to make him stand up in the grass, but he wouldn't. His legs aren't paralyzed but he doesn't try to bare weight at all. 
His droppings are bright green today, which is a change. also, his face is very pale and even looking yellowish, which is worrisome. We are back inside now because it was heating up pretty good outside. I just don't know.... I have been reading and reading and haven't found anything close to his issues that it might be. I guess I will just keep supporting him as long as he is eating and drinking and maybe he will gain back his strength.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you got a Petsmart nearby? They sell something by Exact that is a powder you mix to feed baby cage birds. It's in a white container. You can mix it as thick or thin as you want. He might dive into that. I always kept some on hand for any of mine that were off their feed. 

There is also a water additive called Rooster Booster, at the feed store, that is loaded with vitamins and minerals. 

I'm at a loss. He should be making more attempts at this point.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Bright green poop isnt good. He's probably not eating or drinking enough or the food is being properly digested. I suspect the latter but I dont know the cause.
Have you looked inside his mouth for lesions or anything out of the ordinary?


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Have you got a Petsmart nearby? They sell something by Exact that is a powder you mix to feed baby cage birds. It's in a white container. You can mix it as thick or thin as you want. He might dive into that. I always kept some on hand for any of mine that were off their feed.
> 
> There is also a water additive called Rooster Booster, at the feed store, that is loaded with vitamins and minerals.
> 
> I'm at a loss. He should be making more attempts at this point.


I have the poultry cell rooster booster. He hates it, but I have given him a few syringes full of it mixed in water. He ate some cucumber this evening and more blueberries and some feed as well. I mix hen drench electrolytes in his water wich he drinks as long as there is ice cubes floating in it. 😂. I tried giving him some plain yogurt and he looked at me like I was crazy. 
I am stumped as well. I am wondering now just how long to keep this up. I originally thought that I would bring him in for a few days and he would get better or pass away... tonight is night 6 with not a lot of change. I don't want him to suffer but don't want to give up on him too soon either. Ughh. The hard part of loving these little yard raptors! 💔😪


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

dawg53 said:


> Bright green poop isnt good. He's probably not eating or drinking enough or the food is being properly digested. I suspect the latter but I dont know the cause.
> Have you looked inside his mouth for lesions or anything out of the ordinary?


I agree. It's grass green too. I have looked in his mouth. there are no lesions. I know that he is not getting enough liquids, (I read that they needed a cup a day) but I am trying to force it with a syringe full of hen drench electrolytes every hour or so. Tomorrow he will be by himself while I work, but I will run home at lunch to tend to him. He has me stumped.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Add water to what ever he'll eat. Try some cooked oatmeal with a little sugar. Make it a bit loose so there's extra fluids. If he thinks it's devine to eat you can add some of his feed to it too. Try using a shiny spoon to trigger his curiosity. It's probably why the ice cubes get his attention, there's a bit of sparkle to them.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Add water to what ever he'll eat. Try some cooked oatmeal with a little sugar. Make it a bit loose so there's extra fluids. If he thinks it's devine to eat you can add some of his feed to it too. Try using a shiny spoon to trigger his curiosity. It's probably why the ice cubes get his attention, there's a bit of sparkle to them.


I made him a plate of chopped cucumber, watermelon and scrambled egg this morning along with feed, dry oatmeal, flock party, and a couple of blueberries. Added ice to his water as well. He ate a good bit of it by the time that I got home from work. He also had moved himself in the cage, which is new. 
I am really struggling. As soon as I got home from work I went out to find a coach whip snake in the run. So I had to fight with him for a good bit to run him off. then when I went to put everyone to bed this evening, one of my Easter egger hens, Jade, is missing 😭 she was there just a half hour before and my daughter was outside in the pool all evening and said that she never heard anything. I have searched for any signs of feather piles or anything else that would indicate a struggle and I have found nothing. I am just heartbroken. First I have to get rid of a beautiful Rooster. Another one is on death's doorstep and now one of my beautiful hens is missing. It's been a rough week... 😭 I am going to pray that she is hiding somewhere and will come out at daylight... even though in my head I know that is unlikely.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been dreading your next post since you didn't say anything yesterday. That's a positive that he put that much effort into his day to day. He might be one of those that is, "I'm hurt, poor me, I can't move." You know those kinds of humans. 

My bet is, Jade has a nest somewhere and has gone broody. Look in all the places that look good for laying an egg or two.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I've been dreading your next post since you didn't say anything yesterday. That's a positive that he put that much effort into his day to day. He might be one of those that is, "I'm hurt, poor me, I can't move." You know those kinds of humans.
> 
> My bet is, Jade has a nest somewhere and has gone broody. Look in all the places that look good for laying an egg or two.


Yes, I think you are right about him being a poor me kinda guy! lol! He actually moved about a foot in his cage this morning with no prompting! Maybe he is getting stronger. As far as my poor Jade. She was only 16 weeks old and not laying yet, so I really think that something got her. We have a completely fenced in yard (only 1/4 acre fenced) with thick brush outside of the fencing. I checked all of the brush last night and again this morning. There's nothing. Not a feather... My neighbor has seen 2 very big hoot owls in the last few weeks so I think that was the culprit. I am not letting the flock out today until I can go sit outside with them. (And my 2 roos are protesting loudly about it right now too!😂). I took them out a fresh head of cabbage and a half of a watermelon to peck at this morning so maybe they won't get too board.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder what he'd do if you took him outside and plunked down in the grass without the cage.

For now, keep an eye on the fence perimeter. If she did get spooked and flew over it, she won't fly back over.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I wonder what he'd do if you took him outside and plunked down in the grass without the cage.
> 
> For now, keep an eye on the fence perimeter. If she did get spooked and flew over it, she won't fly back over.


As Robin said, check brush lines and fence lines.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

Good morning. I just wanted to follow up. Dustin is still exactly the same. He eats, drinks, & poo's. He tries to get around using his wings, but still can't stand. I even tried doing some leg movements for him. It has been 2.5 weeks. last night while taking him out to sit in the grass for a bit, I noticed a pressure sore on his chest. 😢. I have tried absolutely everything that I know to try, followed suggestions and given him lots of love. It just wasn't enough. I have asked my neighbor if he will put him down for me, because I just can't do it and my husband is working out of town. So this morning my neighbor is going to take him away for me. I am heartbroken. 💔😪


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am so sorry Nixchicks. Sometimes there is that one that just doesn't respond to anything we try. We each have been there more than we would like. Just know you did what you could for him and gave him a chance.


----------



## Nixchicks (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I am so sorry Nixchicks. Sometimes there is that one that just doesn't respond to anything we try. We each have been there more than we would like. Just know you did what you could for him and gave him a chance.


Thank you so much. It's heartbreaking, for sure. All of your comments and support was such a help ❤


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just wish it could have been a different outcome.


----------

